# Mt Vernon Trail Flooded



## SpokeBroke (Mar 15, 2011)

South of Old Town - I just came up the GW Parkway and the Potomac is washing over the trail, trees down, debris from the river on the path, and high tide has not crested yet! Next high tide at 8:05 AM Sunday. Does not look good for a ride in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, SB. Here is a scene from this morning further upriver near Memorial Bridge. And a look down at the Potomac from Key Bridge.


----------



## SpokeBroke (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope it is clear this afternoon. Between the wind and rain this spring has been, well ... a typical spring!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It was clear this morning. Someone had even shoveled most of the mud off the path.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Road this morning, no issues


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Tommy Walker said:


> Road this morning, no issues


Yup. I was please to see the trail cleared of mud & debris so quickly. Last time it took a bit longer.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy Walker said:


> Road this morning, no issues


Got caught in the thunderstorm going home, was about 1 mile from Mt. Vernon when it hit; made it to Mt. Vernon and waited until my wife came and got me.


----------

